# Lecithin



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

Any of you guys use lecithin to recover?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

recover from what?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure what you mean for recovery but I take Lecithin twice a day. Not entirely sure on all benefits, but been taking a little while and defintiely increases orgasm intensity.

Picked it up quite cheap 360x1200mg for under £9 delivered. Easily 6 months supply.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I started taking them ages ago when trying for a baby. Just kept on taking them even though we've had our baby now.

Can't remember all benifits either but good for orgasm and semen volume. Think it's a healthy fat but i could be wrong maybe that's just in my head because they look like fish oil capsules.

Im sure lecithin granules are an old school BB supp but again not sure why. I'd Google it but I better start joining in with Xmas and stop reading UK-M on my phone.


----------



## Tharayman (Apr 5, 2013)

I am contemplating using lecithin as an agent to lower cholesterol during my next cycle. But then again maybe I`ll just down a few whole eggs extra. Probably nicer than swallowing even more capsules :lol:


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

can't comment on the capsules but the granules gave me some really runny turds


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm used to people worrying about negative aspects of soy lecithin (usually raising oestrogen) but I hadn't come across the idea of it reducing LDL cholesterol before. There does seem to be one study showing this though:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21490917

Given how big the effect was I'm a bit surprised more hasn't been made of this, so perhaps others have tried to replicate it and failed?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Helps me i have cholesterol issues here I take these Solgar tabs http://amzn.to/2g3Vq4c

had test and all good!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Wheyman said:


> Helps me i have cholesterol issues here I take these Solgar tabs http://amzn.to/2g3Vq4c
> 
> had test and all good!


 Out of curiosity, how big an effect did it have?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Out of curiosity, how big an effect did it have?


 Went down to normal levels, been trying to find the old results but not had an issue since Lecithin was introduced, but to be fair made more changes to the lifestyle than just that.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

I started taking 4 x 1200mg tablets a day along with Maca to increase the piddly loads from being on B&C. Can't say it helped in that dept but orgasms are definelty more intense. Also seems to trickle out more before and after ( :huh: ).

Now I've made everyone feel sick I'm off.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> Not sure what you mean for recovery but I take Lecithin twice a day. Not entirely sure on all benefits, but been taking a little while and defintiely increases orgasm intensity.
> 
> Picked it up quite cheap 360x1200mg for under £9 delivered. Easily 6 months supply.


 egg or soya?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> egg or soya?


 Was soya mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> Was soya mate.


 im allergic as f**k!! lol. Thanks man


----------

